# Mosquito lake ice



## Longjon92 (Feb 9, 2021)

Been fishing mosquito the past week haven’t had any luck other than little perch. Everyone I talk to says the same. Could this weather be effecting the bite? Any tips on what type of water to be targeting this time of year would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Fished 21’ water off cemetery today all dink perch except a nice Gil and a random 12” crappie. Was hoping there’d be more after that but no such luck. Ice looks good and building


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I said I would not post ever again cause lots people dis like my facts, but me and buddy struggled big time yesterday afternoon north side! Fished out just joking did not cover the right water!!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I fished 10-12 ft yesterday landed 50 plus and only a couple perch over 12" everything else was dinks. I heard a guy catch what sounded like a good eye based on what he was hollering. They were a little deeper.


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

Make sure that if you are using tip ups that you set the lines about 5 turns up from the bottom. When you have early ice the fish generally track to the 20 to 25 foot depth. If jigging I would start about 4 feet off the bottom and slowly work my way down to two feet off the bottom. I have been ice fishing here in Maine for the last 45 years and find this works for the species you are targeting. I have fished Mosquito many times as I am originally from that area and travel south every year to walleye fish Erie with my brother. Also I would try around rattlesnake Island. Tight lines,


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

We were out there last Sunday. All we got south of the causeway were small perch . We moved and ended up getting a good mix bag of crappie, gills and larger perch. Couldn't get anything on minnows switched to waxes and small jigs and that worked. If they are tight lipped downsize everything.. Will be back out this Sunday.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished yesterday bouy line 7 crapie all day,no problem with ice,presure rige is rising.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> We were out there last Sunday. All we got south of the causeway were small perch . We moved and ended up getting a good mix bag of crappie, gills and larger perch. Couldn't get anything on minnows switched to waxes and small jigs and that worked. If they are tight lipped downsize everything.. Will be back out this Sunday.


I've even known that strategy to work when fishing liquid water.


----------

